# Wife wants a cranberry SP.



## olusteebus (Nov 18, 2012)

What should I use for it. I think there is a cranberry (plus something else) concentrate. Or, how about cranberry cocktail. 

What recipes have you folks tried?

thanks


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

I've made 2 cranberry batches. Just bottled one last night. My aunt just walked in one day with 12 2qt bottles of cranberry juice & we threw it all in a bucket & set it off. After it was dry, I back sweetened with 6 cans of apple cherry concentrate. It definitely has a cranberry flavor. & the apple cherry adds another kick of flavor. I also add sugar to about 1.3 sg. 
If u need more detail , I'll havta look at my notes. Just let me know.


----------



## Arne (Nov 19, 2012)

Ferment your s.p. as normal, buy a can of Welches cranberry frozen cancentrate. Stabalize the s.p. , pour the can of welches in a gal. jug. Rack the s.p. on top, put on a lid and shake. If not quite sweet enough, add some sugar, shake. Taste right? Put in refrig. cool down and enjoy. Or you can bottle. Try the gallon first before you do a big batch and make sure you like it. You can do the rest of the batch if you feel it is good. Hope ya like it, Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 20, 2012)

Arne said:


> Ferment your s.p. as normal, buy a can of Welches cranberry frozen cancentrate. Stabalize the s.p. , pour the can of welches in a gal. jug. Rack the s.p. on top, put on a lid and shake. If not quite sweet enough, add some sugar, shake. Taste right? Put in refrig. cool down and enjoy. Or you can bottle. Try the gallon first before you do a big batch and make sure you like it. You can do the rest of the batch if you feel it is good. Hope ya like it, Arne.



If I make a 5 gallon batch and remove 1 gallon from the secondary, I will have a lot of head space. I am guessing that as long as I do something with the remainder within a month or so I will be ok. Is that correct?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 20, 2012)

There are recipe's on here for a Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. It is outstanding. I believe DJROCKINSTEVE may have originally posted the recipe.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's the link to the original post...Will need to mak a batch of this after Christmas.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/cranberry-lime-skeeter-pee-11570/


----------



## Arne (Nov 20, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> If I make a 5 gallon batch and remove 1 gallon from the secondary, I will have a lot of head space. I am guessing that as long as I do something with the remainder within a month or so I will be ok. Is that correct?


 

I have done it that way and not had any problems with it. Course, seems like the s.p. doesn't stick around very long. I have added the cranberry that way and strawberry. The cranberry stays clear, the strawberry clouds back up. Still tastes good, tho, and we were drinkin it when it was a hundred out so nobody but me seemed to notice it was cloudy. LOL, Arne


----------

